# Queensland State Sponsorship Approval Timeline



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Can anyone share the approval time line for the queensland state sponsorship?

Is it more than VIC or same as South Australia (2 to 3 weeks) ?

Any inputs in this regard will be very much helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi maddy

i dont think vic is taking applications rigt now, they have just come out with the list. from what i know vic takes 2 months or so for the ss. not sure about queensland


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone share the approval time line for the queensland state sponsorship?
> 
> ...


I got approval in 45 days.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> I got approval in 45 days.


Thanks.

Are you in ICT BA / SA assessed occupation by ACS? Howz the job market for ERP in Queensland? 

Have you checked for any prospective openings in Brisbane for ICT BA occupation?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi maddy
> 
> i dont think vic is taking applications rigt now, they have just come out with the list. from what i know vic takes 2 months or so for the ss. not sure about queensland


Hi Anj,

So you meant to say, i cant submit any new application for VIC SS?

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

that is what i last heard about vic ss.. lemme know if you find anything about it


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are you in ICT BA / SA assessed occupation by ACS? Howz the job market for ERP in Queensland?
> 
> ...


I am software Engineer (.net specialist - SharePoint )


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> I got approval in 45 days.


Is there a validity period for the SS letter ?

Cheers.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Is there a validity period for the SS letter ?
> 
> Cheers.


yes, 1 year from date of approval.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

@ anj1976 : 
You said that VIC is not accepting applications at the moment for State sponsorship ? Can you please give me the source. actually i m planning to apply in a few months so if this is the scenario then i can prepare for a back up plan...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

once you login using a username an apssword it says no IT apps being taken right now


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> yes, 1 year from date of approval.


Hello Mate,

Can you confirm if you had submitted any reference letter from the employer / colleague for the work exp ( similar to ACS ) for QLD too?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Can you confirm if you had submitted any reference letter from the employer / colleague for the work exp ( similar to ACS ) for QLD too?


yes i sent reference letter, check state web site for complete set of documents.


----------

